# The Quote receptacle



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

"There's good self-consciousness, and then there's toxic, paralyzing, raped-by-psychic-Bedouins self-consciousness." 
David Foster Wallace


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

"It's only after we've lost everything that we are free to do anything."
-Fight Club


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

"If dreaming can be viewed as the special case of perception without the constrains of sensory input, and perception can be viewed as the special case of dreaming _constrained_ by sensory input, we are then always dreaming"

- Dr. Stephen LaBerge


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

"All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher." - Ambrose Bierce 1842-1914


----------



## joeluice (Apr 1, 2010)

We are not here merely to make a living. We are here to enrich the world.


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

*Alan Shore*: "Epictetus compared people who "fit in" to the white threads of a toga. Indistinguishable. He wanted to be the purple thread. "That small part which is bright, and makes all the rest appear graceful and beautiful. Why then...", he asked, "do you tell me to make myself like the many? And if I do, how shall I still be purple?"

*Marissa*: "Sometimes being purple is kind of a pain."

_- Boston Legal (Alan Shore on Epictetus)_


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

"Don't get no jizzum on the sofa."

--Frank Zappa
(sorry)


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

and to the sublime . . .



> What a piece of work is a man, how noble in reason, how
> infinite in faculties, in form and moving how express and
> admirable, in action how like an angel, in apprehension how like
> a god!


When Hamlet says this, I feel the whole western cannon kind of . . . shiver. Here it is: the bright light of humanism after the morbid christian dark and middle ages.

The quote is even more poignant because the context, and the rest of the speech, is about how depressed Hamlet is, how he doesn't feel anything, how nothing gives him pleasure, how nothing of beauty registers or moves him.

It's really, when you think about it, a strange, talky play.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

x


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't slept for ten days, because that would be too long.

Mitch Hedberg


----------

